# BFD fbq2496 with two subs



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi to all,

When I use the BFD to EQ my two subs, do i EQ the sub independently, first left then right or do i EQ both subs at the same time.

I feel it might be independently but i would like your ideas on this.

I have 19ft X 12.5ft X 8ft room sealed, and the left sub always measurer's with (REW)with a few dips i do not want to move the subs away from there corners should i EQ them or leave them alone, there quite sharp dips.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, quite a few members here feel that you should equalize the two at once for your listening position. Certainly use positioning first along with REW to get the best overall response, then equalize as if it were one.

brucek


----------

